# URGENT-4 Year Old Male - South Florida



## blondee1277 (Jun 16, 2010)

Yesterday morning an email was sent out trying to get help for Bison a 4 Year Old German Shepherd dog in need of a place to go. Today is the day! If he doesn't find some place to go today he will be put down. PLEASE, can someone help this poor boy from being destroyed from being in the wrong place at the wrong time. 

PLEASE HELP BISON!!

Bison, a 4 Year Old Male German Shepherd in need of a new home. He is located in Martin County Florida. Poor Bison.... it seems as if he got the short end of the stick. First of all, it seems as if the home he was living in burned down. So he ended up having to stay in a small apartment where he wasn't happy at all. He got into a fight with a rather large female Pit Bull mix who got the better of him I might add. He has a small cut over his eye and a small scratch on the inside of the ear. During the altercation the owner of the pit ended up getting bitten on the hand trying to break up the dogs so now poor Bison has a bite on his record. The apartment complex will not allow him back there because of what happened therefore he now sits at Martin County Animal Control on death row.

Bison is very energetic and loves to play. He needs to be with someone who has experience with the breed. While at Animal Control he has shown no aggression at all to any of the staff at the Humane Society and they say he is truly a delight. He is great with children and seems to be good with other dogs. He is not good with cats. The only known medical problem is a retained testicle. He would need to be neutered. Perhaps Karen can help with arranging that.

If interested please contact Karen at 772-260-2003. Lets help this guy get out of 'jail' before it is too late!!


----------



## Lonnie&Kohle (May 5, 2010)

Bison pic. NEEDS HELP ASAP


----------



## Lonnie&Kohle (May 5, 2010)




----------



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Great news!*

Bison has been rescued!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Thank you Lonnie for posting his pictures. I was having such trouble trying to post on here earlier that I even had to make a new account.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

That's great news!! I was so hoping that he would get placed.


----------

